# Thir13en Ghosts (2001)



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

Even though this film isn't officaly released on video & D.V.D until the 22nd July, I've already seen it on video via a time codeed video & really enjoyed it a lot


----------



## lene morissette (Jul 14, 2002)

I don't know if you noticed but J.R. Bourne was in it. For those of you who are unfamiliar to that name, he played Martouf in Stargate. So for those s/j ers and indeed ne1 who hated Marty you might wanna watch this film.....

spoiler space








his death in this film is MUCH more satisfying than in Stargate! 

I have nothing against the actor at all, he seems like a nice guy but I just HATED Martouf! He was sooooooo pathetic! :evil:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 15, 2002)

It's release date in the U.K is 22nd July, so I recommend for ANY horror fans to watch it


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: The Film 13 Ghosts*



> _Originally posted by Bayleaf48 _
> *Even though this film isn't officaly released on video & D.V.D until the 22nd July, I've already seen it on video via a time codeed video & really enjoyed it a lot *



actually it's already out here.....like usual....sorry....


NE wayz, just gotta say this movie rocked!  i think it kicked a$$!  scariest movie i've seen in a long, long time.  also if you haven't checked it out on DVD yet you should as soon as you get a chance. it has backgrounds for each of the ghosts.  my sister has it and it's really cool.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 16, 2002)

That's alright, you must have films released earlier than the U.K then

It's even scarier the 'Jeepers Creepers' & 'Long Time Dead'


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

i haven't seen jeepers creepers yet, and i've never heard of the other one.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

*ghost histories*

ok, for those of you who have not been able to yet see the movie on dvd, the dvd gives a history of each ghost and the reason why that ghost was chosen.  here's some of that for each ghost:

1. the first born son (the little boy who looks normal except for the arrow through his head)
Backstory:  Little Billy Michaels loved to dress up like his heroes, the cowboys on TV. The seven year-old never listened to his mother, and his father dubbed him â€œBilly the Brat. â€  But his parents never disciplined him, and little Billy always just did what he wanted. And now Billyâ€™s sorry that he never listened to his mom, who suggested that he not play Cowboys and Indians with a real bow and arrow â€“ and that he not shoot the arrow straight up into the air the way that his buddy Danny did. 

2. the torso (the torso wrapped in cellophane)
Backstory: Jimmy â€œThe Gamblerâ€ Gambino never learned his lesson. A constant scammer and gambler, he always had a knack for landing on his feet. Larry â€œThree-Timesâ€ always warned Jimmy not to get in over his head, his head, his head. But The Gambler didnâ€™t listen and he lost his shirt in a big poker game with a made guy. He would have bet his wife and kids if he had any, but since he didnâ€™t, The Gambler ran off â€“ welching on the bet. The mob caught up with Jimmy and made an example of him. Actually, several small examples, wrapped in cellophane. 

3. the bound woman (the prom chick)
Backstory: The envy of every girl in school, Susan LeGrow was the prom queen and a cheerleader. She won an academic scholarship to state college but decided to stay in town and marry Chet, her high school sweetheart. But the after-prom party turned into a nightmare when Chet caught Susan in Billy Bobâ€™s arms. No one really knows what happened that night, but a week later they found Susanâ€™s body buried beneath the football fieldâ€™s fifty-yard line, strangled to death. 

4. the withered lover (the main guy's wife)
Backstory: She was a loving mother and wife. Outgoing and smart, everybodyâ€™s favorite PTA mom, she devoted all of her time to her family. Her husband loved her and her kids adored her. Although her daughter grew up too fast, she wanted her son to remain a child forever. When the freak accident occurred, she died while racing to save her kids â€“ her dreams of a happy home snuffed forever. 

5. the torn prince (the one with half his brain showing)
Backstory: In 1953, Royce Clayton was Valley Highâ€™s baseball superstar, wearing his letterman jacket everywhere he went. Everything was handed to Royce on a silver platter, and he felt untouchable. But this cocky James Dean wannabe went too far one night. He challenged the local greaser to a drag race and thought he had it in the bag. But he didnâ€™t brake in time and ended up the star of a fiery wreck instead â€“ never to crack a bat again. 

6. the angry princess (the naked chick)
Backstory: Dana Newman was a psychotic beauty who never believed she was beautiful. Always searching for perfection, not a single strand of her hair could ever be out of place. Famous for her insane tantrums, they called her â€œBeauty the Beast. â€  Finally giving up on achieving perfection, she took her last beauty bath and slashed her own wrists. When they found her, they said she remained as gorgeous in death as she had been in her wasted life â€“ despite being covered in hundreds of self-mutilating slash marks. 

7.the pilgrimess (the one in the stocks)
Backstory: Miss Isabella Smith was a young lady without family who decided to take the journey from England across the Atlantic to the new colonies in 1675. But once she settled in a small New England town, her separatist ways isolated her from the tight-knit townsfolk. When the townâ€™s preacher accused her of witchcraft, she denied it as a matter of course. But the town turned against her â€“ much livestock had mysteriously died that month and only a witch could work such magic â€“ so Isabella was sentenced to death in the stocks. 

8. and 9. the great child and the dire mother (take a guess)
Backstory: Margaret Shelburne was a shy woman who could never stand up for herself â€“ probably because she was only three feet tall. She was imprisoned by a band of gypsy lumberjacks â€“ forced to live in a cage as their freak show version of entertainment. But her secret union with Jimbo, the man they said had the â€œiron swingâ€ with his mighty axe, produced her pride and joy â€“ her giant 300 pound son, Harold. 

Harold was spoiled and smothered from infancy by Margaret, who raised him to be her protector and to carry out vengeance on the gypsy lumberjacks who imprisoned her. Harold took to Jimboâ€™s axe with a passion and was soon felling rows upon rows of giant redwoods. But he soon graduated to human lumber, yelling â€œTimber!â€ every time he chopped a gypsy lumberjack at the roots. After Harold sliced his way through the camp, both mother and son were finally killed by a torch-waving mob that wanted to put Harold through the wood chipper. But despite repeated attempts, the mob couldnâ€™t manage to stuff his giant body into the chute. 

10. the hammer (duh)
Backstory: George Markley was a happy, honest blacksmith in the 1890s â€“ until the local townspeople wrongfully accused him of stealing and drove him out of town. Enraged, George snapped and tracked down the ten people responsible and hammered them to death. The townsfolk finally captured him and dragged him back to the blacksmith shop, where he received a brutal form of frontier justice â€“ his captors drove nails into his body and chopped off the blacksmithâ€™s most prized possessions, his hands, and left them out for the crows to pick over his dying body. 

11. the jackal (the one with the box on his head)
Backstory: In 1908, Ryan Kuhn was a deeply disturbed psycho patient of Borehamwood Asylum. He was locked up because of his insatiable appetite for women â€“ specifically, for attacking and biting them!  After years of unrelenting imprisonment with his arms stretched back in a straightjacket and his body twisted grotesquely, his limbs grew horrid in shape. He hated any kind of human contact and was revolted if anyone came near. When a fire broke out in his wing of the Asylum, everyone but Ryan escaped. People still talk about how he ran away from rescuers shouting â€œKeep away!â€  He preferred instead to face a fiery uncertainty than to let anyone touch him. 

12. the juggernaut (the one from the junkyard and the one with all the bullet holes)
Backstory: Breaker Mahoney was a massive, seven-foot tall serial killer. Horribly disfigured, he towed stranded motorists back to his junkyard and brutally murdered them. he would literally rip them apart with his bare hands and â€œbreakâ€ them into as many pieces as possible. When the local authorities finally tracked him down, the immensely powerful murderer was impossible to sudue physically. But, as Breaker ultimately discovered, all men are â€œbreakableâ€ â€“ and he bit the dust when the cops pumped him full of lead.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

i added another thread with each of the ghosts backstory on it.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 17, 2002)

They're both horror fims to do with ghosts, BUT no way near a scary as '13 Ghosts'


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2002)

*13 Ghosts*

Sounds very interesting - I haven't seen the film yet, but the dvd extras sound great!


----------



## Dave (Jul 31, 2002)

> _from Blockbuster_
> Get ready to hide behind the sofa with this spine-tingling horror chiller. The Kriticos family can't wait to move into their recently inherited lavish yet remote home - not realising the terror that awaits them. With an elaborate system of moving glass walls installed by their eccentric Uncle, the family are trapped with the ghostly horors of the 'underworld'. They now face a race against time to escape the evil spirits which are hell-bent on catching them with help from a sassy housekeeper, neurotic psychic and an activist championing the civil rights of ghosts.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 31, 2002)

you should definitely see it as soon as you get the chance.  it's a great movie


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 1, 2002)

So that's how they're reviewing it then Dave?

It's renting weill from where I work & have had good feed back from customers who have seen it


----------



## tokyogirl (Aug 3, 2002)

i thought matt lillard was great in this movie.  i love him as an actor anyways, but he was really good in this.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 3, 2002)

'13 Ghosts' has already proved top be quite popular with the customers who have rented it & some of them actually found it much more scarier than they 1st thought they would!


----------



## ray gower (Aug 3, 2002)

I think I missed something in this film. Must have. I seem to be the only one that is not going to be overflowing about it.

I will admit that some tension built as our heroic family were introduced to the ghosts. But the ghostly freedom fighter actually being a an undercover ghost catcher, looked contrived. And what happened to the end? As hilarious as it was, it was an anti-climax.

Perhaps I am just getting old?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 5, 2002)

It's not your age ray, it's imply to do with the g=fact that this film will appeal to some & not to others


----------



## Krystal (Dec 8, 2002)

Finally I see this movie yesterday, I have to say that I love JR Bourne in it. And love when after he died, someone ask Did the lawyer split?  That was hilarious, the answer have to be, literally.  The story about the ghosts was really interesting. Also love Mathew Lillard in it, he does a great job in this movie too. The first thing I tought who will want to leave in a place like this, movies I supposed. It was great. 

Krystal


----------



## Krystal (Dec 8, 2002)

Great! thanx for share the stories of the ghosts tokiogirl, the stories are very interesting.  

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 9, 2002)

you're welcome.  i just thought it was so much cooler to watch the movie knowing all the stories.  i think the prom one was one of the coolest.


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 9, 2002)

i love how adamant he was about them leaving the house.  it was kind of funny.


----------



## Krystal (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah, is cool to see the story of the ghosts  because the movie don't explain much their stories. 

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 9, 2002)

i know.  i was so confused about some of them like the great child and the mother.  that was just freaky


----------



## Krystal (Dec 10, 2002)

Most of them were very freaky, that is one of the reasons read their stories is more interesting.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 22, 2003)

Okay - gonna have to agree w/ Ray on this one -- 

This movie sucked -- 

the ONLY good part in it was getting to see JR Bourne - and his blue eyes larger than life on the screen --

not to mention that split in half thing was just totally awesome!

beyond that - grrr argh - bad movie ----


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 23, 2003)

no it didn't. *pouts*  i really liked this movie.  it actually really scared me, and you KNOW how i love cheesy horror movie violence!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 27, 2003)

i know, the histories make them so much cooler.  i really like the bound woman story.  especially because it sounds like something that really could happen.


----------



## Krystal (Jan 29, 2003)

In the movie I was really impressed by the last three, because they were very freaky. And reading their story help to understand a bit their appearances.  

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Apr 16, 2003)

i think the stories in here were really well thought out.  i liked that about this movie.


----------



## Krystal (Apr 17, 2003)

Yeah, definitely have to agree with that. 

Krystal


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 24, 2006)

merged 2 threads -


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 25, 2006)

Am with Highlander and Ray on this. 13 Ghosts was one of the worst movies I ever had to watch. Thank goodness it was a media preview.

It was entirely unfrightening and the plot had holes big enough to drive a truck through, especially since there was nothing said about the histories of the spooks. 

It pretty much ran on shock value and unecessary gore.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 25, 2006)

Speaking as someone who has an odd -- even perverse -- liking for this film, I will say that I found more here than you did, Nesa (though I agree that it concentrated far too much on shock and gore, and really should have blended in the ghosts' backgrounds someway); nonetheless, I cannot agree that this is in any way a scary or frightening film. It's more in the nature of a fun little roller-coaster ride, a ghost-train with buzzers and bells more than anything else. I can enjoy the film, and I have a certain fondness for it, but compared to films that have genuinely got under my skin, made me uncomfortable, or given me a true _frisson_ ... this isn't even in the same time-zone.


----------



## R~GEN (Sep 1, 2006)

i thought this flick was great!!


except for rah digga's character being reduced to a lame, wisecracking nanny.
the quips werent even funny or witty.


----------



## Crisspin (Sep 1, 2006)

I liked this movie ... and didn't have any expectation that it was going to be a frightening or scary movie going in.  I expected a fun little run through a house of quirkieness with a bunch of nasty ghosts running around.

I agree, the biggest flaw with this movie is the annoying nanny.  She should have ended badly.


----------

